# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  FLARE, intelligent home security system in a single device, BuddyGuard Gmbh, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - BuddyGuard Gmbh

"FLARE: Easy and intelligent home security" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

BuddyGuard’s FLARE - Now live on Indiegogo
July 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

FLARE: Easy and intelligent home security
July 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

BuddyGuard's FLARE

Published on Dec 22, 2016




> FLARE: Your Home Security Camera for a safe home
> 
> Our smart security camera protects your home by itself.
> FLARE recognizes faces, dangerous sounds and notifies first responders in case of an alarm. Powered by Artificial Intelligence, this is Home Security as it should be.

----------

